# What do you like?



## Skimmy290 (Aug 19, 2012)

Been seeing a few negative sad posts about the 2012 beetle 
How about a change? 

What do you like about your beetle? 

Me personally all issues aside I just love the way it looks 
I can go out and just stare, happily content 

You?


----------



## cbugrun (Jul 14, 2012)

I love the new body style especially the turbo with the rear spoiler. As you can see I also like the second skin options and the chrome and black wheels. APR LLC also gave me the ability to increase both the horsepower and torque to make my Bug go faster. I get thumbs up every where I go. Could not be happier with my Beetle.


----------



## Beets (Sep 22, 2012)

Aside from the overall look of the car (which is amazing), I'm really fond of the interior. I have the Platinum Grey Metallic, and the painted panels in the interior are a perfect combination with the black materials (IMHO). The Heritage wheels are high on my list of things I love, as are the seats (the bolstering is perfect...again IMHO). But really, the 1 thing that puts the smile on my face every time is the drive!! Sporty, but not too stiff (comparing to Mazdas I've driven for the past 11 years), quiet and more refined than I'm used to, but not so quiet that you miss the growl of the engine when you get into the higher RPMs, nimble without being erratic, and just all around REALLY fun.


----------



## GTarr (May 17, 2012)

I like the way it looks! I'm also a fan of the stripes, like cbugrun. I also really like the way it drives, it's quite sprightly IMO. Turns in very nice (nice short wheelbase), and with the turbo, really kicks through on the exit. I like the sound of the turbo. I even like the sound of the exhaust (I've never been an exhaust person before). I've also decided I like the XDS. It's not a true limited slip diff, but it does seem to help reduce understeer on hard corners. (Yes, I understand it reduces understeer by slowing you down, but whatever. It seems to work to me.) I like the ipod integration. I like the bluetooth. I like the MFI that shows instantaneous and average fuel economy. (I came from a 99 Maxima, which was nice, but just old. So all this stuff that is standard now, seems like magic to me.  ) I like the fog lights that act as cornering lights. I actually find it very useful when I come into my driveway late at night. So, in short, I :heart: my bug! 

(Now can I plz has window fix? ) 

GTarr


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

I really like the way it looks...


----------



## Skimmy290 (Aug 19, 2012)

Can't wait to see yours in person cbugrun 

Yeah can't beat the looks 
The three pod gauge really does it for me 

Traded in my 07 Altima for this and the difference is phenomenal 

Great conversation piece 
I get kids shouting when I'm driving "look at that lunch buggy mom!"


----------



## Skimmy290 (Aug 19, 2012)

Skimmy290 said:


> Can't wait to see yours in person cbugrun
> 
> Yeah can't beat the looks
> The three pod gauge really does it for me
> ...


 "punch buggy" not lunch..... 
Auto correct!!!!


----------



## Beets (Sep 22, 2012)

jwcardy said:


> I really like the way it looks...


 Sick shot!!! The more I see your car the more my wife hates you for inspiring me


----------



## GTarr (May 17, 2012)

jwcardy said:


> I really like the way it looks...


 Hey, what happened to your VW emblem? (shopped out, or shaved out IRL?) 

GTarr


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

I honestly can't get over the idea that I bought a Bug. I have been a VW guy for a while and the only bugs that caught my interest where from the 60's. Then when I decided to look for a new Volkswagen because I had lost the need for my Jetta Sportwagen. So trust me when I started doing the internet research. I was pretty surprised on the fact that I kept getting drawn to the car. I was bouncing the the idea of getting a 3.6 Passat because they made great power but tossed that aside with the GolfR, just off payments alone. Then decided I would really like to own a car with a TSI in it. I am one of the lucky people that has friends at dealerships. So I just called and said I was going to stop by and drive some cars might buy something in the next couple weeks. They let me come in copied my license and let me take what ever car I wanted to take with out having a salesmen ride shottie with me. I took out a 2.0T CC, GLI, GTI, and a Beetle. I will only own stick shift cars. Stock for stock the Beetle and the GTI felt the sportiest of the group. So I went home did some thinking. Called MR. Insurance Company :laugh: got a huge laugh out of the pricing quotes they gave me. I will share the prices with you guys. Keep in mind I gave them vins of cars that where on the dealer lot to get an exact quote. The numbers below are how much it would increase my monthly payment. 
2013 CC +32 
2010 CC +33 
2012 GTI +46 
2012 GLI + 28 
2012 Beetle +16 
Those quotes alone pushed the bug forward for me. Now I just needed to push myself to get the car. I was still on the edge on dealing with my friends. Not that this was new to me. I was insulted for buying the wagon, but everyone shut up when I slammed her. So I get a phone call on a Wednesday. They tell me they are just a couple units short of there goal for the month. Just pretty much letting me know hey if you want to get a good deal on a car best time is now. So I went in on Thursday after work and the month ends on Friday. Sat down at my friends desk after taking the Beetle for another test drive, at this point my mind is like get it. Dropped my car payment and got 0% both good reasons for me to get it. From that point on, I have been nothing but happy with it. I like the look of the car. My sold point is from the drivers seat the car is a blast to drive. The only short coming is the blind spots, but I can live with those. Most people over look the best part, if you have a cloth interior stick shift bug your car weighs in at just over 3,000 lbs that is one of the lightest TSI cars on the market in the US. Meaning it feels quicker then its brothers the GLI and GTI. 

And thanks to all the posts I found about the window issue. Bought the car and got the problem resolved within 2 weeks of ownership of the car. Only had issues on the drivers side but got both replaced.


----------



## kballard72 (Jul 2, 2012)

Monday was a crap day for me, anniversary of a passing so I took it out on the beetle... 

What I like 
Fender Audio - I play guitar and love the fact the sub is labelled as a bassman sub... And all the little fender logos on the tweeters... also love the fact its 300+ amps flat out rock and make me forgot my psycho neurosis about clicks and taps.. I'll be the first to say i am OCD/Neurotic, 

The retro look 18's on my Turbo.. Beauty... 

Wish I had yellow but my nephew with his silver GTI says the white is sexilicous... 

Now that delirium has passed from monday, back to looking for double 9" rally stripes (graphic shops are a bit cheaper than secondskin) 

Seats that hug you when you drive and that all black interior... With dark tinting can hop in, crank the tunes, and hide away in my rolling cave.. 

and my personalized tag BUG911 this one reminds me of a bug and 911 lovechild


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

kballard72 said:


> Monday was a crap day for me, anniversary of a passing so I took it out on the beetle...
> 
> What I like
> Fender Audio - I play guitar and love the fact the sub is labelled as a bassman sub... And all the little fender logos on the tweeters... also love the fact its 300+ amps flat out rock and make me forgot my psycho neurosis about clicks and taps.. I'll be the first to say i am OCD/Neurotic,
> ...


 Do you have this dash.


----------



## kballard72 (Jul 2, 2012)

Nah not the full fender edition, just the fender audio.. 

Kind of odd the package on the window sticker was Sound and Nav... But on edmunds I never saw just a sound and nav option nor on VW that I recall... It was always Sound/Nav/Sun but sun did not interest me so was surprised when I go to the lot and they had just sound/nav... 

the corner tweeters have the logo and the sub as well as the load screen of the head unit... 

Glad its not that dash, no glove box, wait, I dont know that I've even opened that glove box.... maybe I do want that dash...


----------



## Skimmy290 (Aug 19, 2012)

Yeah I never imagined myself in a beetle either 
Always was here nor there about them 

I was leaning towards a golf tdi but things worked out perfectly for the bug


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

I love mine. I have not had a day go by without a compliment by a stranger. A guy ask me what I had under my hood, I said, I don't know, but it sure is fast. 

B


----------



## zsqure (May 1, 2012)

Got my beetle because the previous car, ('09 328xi) was a snoozer. The 2.0T runs like my old A4! The smile is back on my face, this little guy just runs. I have the window issue that is getting worse, but its all good because it will get fixed eventually and the bug is fun to drive. So, I have no complaints.


----------



## kballard72 (Jul 2, 2012)

I like that I found the clapping song by shirley ellis (on the high five commercial)


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

I have a 2010 GTI, really like it, and we are in the process of ordering/getting a 2013 Turbo for my wife, ( right for my wife :laugh. It looks like the deal may go in by the middle of the week, they tell me there is one that they are trying to buy, have re directed to our dealer, we will see. 

She wants red, with the red and black leather interior, she just retired, so she can have what she wants. She went to beautician school, started doing hair at 15, secretary, got her teaching degree, and 30 years as a reading teacher, and after 50 years of non stop work i said ok, i'll get you the one you want. I did steer her in the direction of the turbo and then she wanted all the rest. She deserves it, and believe me i drove one and i love the look, ride, styling inside and out. We are looking forward to getting it, don't know when it will happen, probably within the next month or so. She is currently driving a 2010 beetle, final edition, light blue, black roof, spoiler and twin exhaust tips, IPOD connection, a very nice car. 

But we are both looking forward to the turbo beetle.


----------



## Skimmy290 (Aug 19, 2012)

Carbon Steel said:


> I have a 2010 GTI, really like it, and we are in the process of ordering/getting a 2013 Turbo for my wife, ( right for my wife :laugh. It looks like the deal may go in by the middle of the week, they tell me there is one that they are trying to buy, have re directed to our dealer, we will see.
> 
> She wants red, with the red and black leather interior, she just retired, so she can have what she wants. She went to beautician school, started doing hair at 15, secretary, got her teaching degree, and 30 years as a reading teacher, and after 50 years of non stop work i said ok, i'll get you the one you want. I did steer her in the direction of the turbo and then she wanted all the rest. She deserves it, and believe me i drove one and i love the look, ride, styling inside and out. We are looking forward to getting it, don't know when it will happen, probably within the next month or so. She is currently driving a 2010 beetle, final edition, light blue, black roof, spoiler and twin exhaust tips, IPOD connection, a very nice car.
> 
> But we are both looking forward to the turbo beetle.


Good luck! Busy woman.... Lol


----------



## kballard72 (Jul 2, 2012)

*I like these views

















*


----------



## Skimmy290 (Aug 19, 2012)

i like that there are saints out there who are making on AWD with 500 horses....


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

Skimmy290 said:


> i like that there are saints out there who are making on AWD with 500 horses....


Lets all drink to that.:beer:


----------



## STiguanATL (Sep 27, 2012)

My wife just bought a 2012 red w/black non turbo S/S/N two weeks ago (for a song because the dealer wanted it gone) to replace her 2008 Beetle that we made the mistake of getting rid of. Neither of us realized at the time how much we'd miss the car, but 7 months later we have another red beetle gracing our garage.

We both love the Beetle for what it represents to us. None of our friends or family could understand why we bought the 2008 Beetle in the first place so she (the car) came to represent everything we did in life that we enjoyed doing that no one else understood. If that makes sense.

On a more superficial level, the Beetle offers styling that is like nothing else at the price point. My wife gets compliments on a near daily basis too from total strangers who get caught gawking at the car. 

Does anyone else get a laugh at all of the car review articles and websites where the reviewers whine about how the Beetle doesn't handle & haul as well as the Golf? If we wanted a Golf we'd have gotten a GTI!!


----------



## Sixtysomething (Aug 7, 2003)

I don't have a 21st century Beetle (yet), but the following is what I like:

First and foremost, the best thing is that VW has continued with the water-cooled Beetle after the 98-10 run. There were many that thought 2010 would mark the end of the Bug forever and that something else would totally replace it. Instead, the iconic Beetle lives on! To put it another way, VW finally aknowledged the horrible mistake they made when they dropped the Beetle in the US the first time back in 1979. 

Secondly, not only does the Beetle live on, but the 2012+ looks far more like the original air-cooled Bug than the 98-10s did. I love the 98-10 models, but the newest captures the retro look far more.


----------



## Fenderbug (Nov 9, 2012)

*I do have that dash!*

Today I bought the Fender turbo edition it gorgeous !
It has that red-orange-black faded dash. Sunroof, 19" Tornado wheels Rear spoiler and the fender logos sideways
I will post pics soon! 
Regards


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

Fenderbug,

Welcome and congratulations, we look forward to seeing some pictures of your ride. Probably a future collector edition.

I a have a few fenders, strats, tele, twin reverb, super reverb, and a blues junior.

Good luck and enjoy your car. I think you are going to love the sound system.


----------



## CharlestonBug (Nov 9, 2012)

This might sound odd, but this is my first two door car ever....I love the shape of the windows when you are inside the car. They are long and low and just make me feel like I am sitting in a hot rod! The shape of the side view mirrors is awesome two. I love how they look kind of angular and clipped.


----------



## Surreyboy (Jun 17, 2011)

I like that it fits in parking garages


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

Nice stance, wheels, looks great.


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

Surreyboy said:


> I like that it fits in parking garages


Damn I was thinking about running these wheels the look great.


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

Everything, after being on the GTI forum for 2 and half years it seems the beetle comes with all the little mods that GTI folks like:

Red foot well lights, we have red, blue, or white.

Door threshold protectors, standard on the beetle.

Extra storage on the dashboard, comes standard plus 2 glove boxes.

European cup holder, i don't know if ours is the same but we got it.

The 2 12 volt charges in easy reach of the drivers compartment, Gti has one in the front and one in trunk.

The Turbo boost gauge, i know it reads what ever, still cool, the whole gauge cluster very cool

Oil temperature gauge and Mult function digital read out, not on but can be purchased wired etc.

Black roof, kinda the sun/moon-roof and surround is black, Gti you have to wrap it.

GTI has the IPOD cable, dealer install on the beetle.

19 inch wheels on the beetle, 18 GTI.

More comfortable ride in the beetle.


It depends what style you like, i like them both, but for me the beetle is definitely competitive with the GTI.


----------



## Derrickfromnc (Jan 26, 2012)

Surreyboy said:


> I like that it fits in parking garages


Wife is taking delivery of a red 2012 turbo on 11/20(trading her 06 Audi S4) & she likes the way yours sets. What brand lowering springs? Looks to be lower than the H&R SuperSport springs. And are those the 19" Audi S5 wheels....I've seen some deals on eBay for under $700 for a set of replicas.


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

Skimmy290 said:


> Been seeing a few negative sad posts about the 2012 beetle
> How about a change?
> 
> What do you like about your beetle?
> ...


Well if ever there was a difficult customer it's a former MkV .:R32 owner. Seriously, what wearing a VW emblem gets much better? I'm only four days and 600 miles into this particular beetle but I'll share a few:

1) that windshield, it's pill-box and upright yet so damn useful unlike say the H2 or TT (polar opposites but if you've driven both you get me .

2) the fender audio, seriously, it's incredible, some of the best 'reasonably priced' car audio i've heard from the factory

3) the looks, everything about those stock 19's, the LED eye lashes, or the rear almost MkI TT inspired tails

4) the lively handling, it's much lighter and more responsive than I suspected 

5) the looks I get, there's something about those factory 19's and spoiler that people just genuinely love

6) the unadulterated, unfaltering pull from 2k to 5-7k RPM. Like a freight train at whatever speed

7) finally the gauge cluster, it's such a huge thing for me - what with my first memory of being in a car involving an Audi 4000s with oil temp etc near the center console. I don't care how pointlessly stupid the track chrono is, it looks awesome, and i LOVE LOVE LOVE an actual temp read out, coming from the MkV .:R which just showed 12 o'clock regardless how hot until like, oh I dunno, 300*

What a wonderfully surprising and enjoyable little bug. As an owner of the '98 new beetle, MkV 2.0T Jetta and GTI, and MkV .:R32 I really have to say VW outdid themselves with this one.


----------

